# What am I looking for temperamentally?



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

I’m still not decided wether I’m going to get a GSD, but if I do, what would I be looking for temperament wise in the puppy? Other than being my companion and a sister to my Golden Retriever, the dog will most likely be my competition dog for rally & agility as well as my hiking buddy!


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

You should research your area and find a good breeder that will have lots of answers. A lot of knowledgeable people on here will point you in the right direction as they did me. It will be the most important thing you do if you decide on a gsd.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Stable, and stable. Plus stable.
A stable dog will be anything you need. Find a GOOD breeder. Be prepared to wait for the right pup and trust the breeders knowledge of their dogs.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Read this:

Temperament


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

drparker151 said:


> Read this:
> 
> Temperament


"_Real GSD people are always seeking to produce sound working dogs. An understanding of temperament is crucial to developing a breeding program that makes sense and will preserve working abilities rather than dump more pets into an already overcrowded world._ "

Best part of that whole article!

@DogParentofOne I live with a genetic nightmare of a dog. Bred by some slob bent on making money by selling "nice pets". Read any of my dozens of threads or hundreds of responses that detail what life is like with her. 
Make no mistake, I love my dog. I would do anything for her. I would move mountains. She has her own credit card and Mastercard loves her. 
To be fair a gross majority of poorly bred GSD's make fine pets for people. But they are not for the most part good representations of the breed. The ones that aren't fine are pits of despair, sorrow and financial quicksand for their owners.

Do yourself a favor and invest the time in finding a good breeder.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> "_Real GSD people are always seeking to produce sound working dogs. An understanding of temperament is crucial to developing a breeding program that makes sense and will preserve working abilities rather than dump more pets into an already overcrowded world._ "
> 
> Best part of that whole article!
> 
> ...


Aww I’m sorry about that!

yes finding a good breeder is one of the most important things to me when looking for a dog. Whoever I purchase from, I always want to assure the Parents have passed all OFA tests,heart tests, eye tests, and are completely temperament tested! When it comes to looking for a dog I take it very seriously


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

We recently got our first German sheppard in 20 years. (Couldnt pull the trigger when mine passed) But we've had dogs after that, my dogs have always been great family members. Here's how we do it,

Breeder - find a good one. Research, research, research. Meet the parents, this tells you alot

Then, Let the pup pick you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

DogParentofOne said:


> Aww I’m sorry about that!
> 
> yes finding a good breeder is one of the most important things to me when looking for a dog. Whoever I purchase from, I always want to assure the Parents have passed all OFA tests,heart tests, eye tests, and are completely temperament tested! When it comes to looking for a dog I take it very seriously


I'm curious as to what "temperament tested" means to you?

I watched a recent Michael Ellis video in which he was asked this question about puppy selection. He recounted visiting with a very renowned breeder in Germany, I believe, that when asked the same question basically put a hand over his eyes and with the other hand reached out and grabbed a puppy LOL!

His point being, little puppies change a lot as they grow! Michael went on to say that there's very little correlation between puppy testing and adult dog outcome.

Personally, when I look at puppies I look for 2 things primarily. Environmental soundness and an inquisitive and outgoing manner. I would be unlikely to ever select a shy, loner of a puppy. Other than that, a little sassyness is a bonus!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2 out of the last 3 GSD I bought were chosen because they were among the suitable options suggested by the breeder and were beating up on their littermate(s). That's my dog!

The other puppy was a 12 week re-home from a buyer in way over her head with litter mates....she kept the wrong dog too.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

tim_s_adams said:


> I'm curious as to what "temperament tested" means to you?
> 
> I watched a recent Michael Ellis video in which he was asked this question about puppy selection. He recounted visiting with a very renowned breeder in Germany, I believe, that when asked the same question basically put a hand over his eyes and with the other hand reached out and grabbed a puppy LOL!
> 
> ...


When I say temperment tested, I’m referring to the parents


----------



## Karol (9 mo ago)

The best thing to do is research on the parents to the puppy and buy from a reputable breeder. A good breeder will be of great use.


----------

